# Krazy Candle Fundraiser for SRR!



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Krazy Candle is donating 15% of all it's sales for November to Star's Rat Rescue - www.starsratrescue.com! Please consider making a purchase and helping a rescue out and also helping an American Small Business.









Blog Post from a fellow rattie adopter: http://www.tunaynamahal.com/2012/11/krazy-candle-fundraiser-for-november.html

PLEASE SHARE THIS WITH AS MANY PEOPLE AS POSSIBLE! THANKS!









Krazy Candles sells All Natural Soy Tarts & Warmers, but they also sell All Natural regular Soy Candles. Some of the tarts are only .99 cents so please consider helping donate towards Star's Rat Rescue during November!

*Visit www.krazycandle.com to order! ALL ORDERS will need to enter "SRR" in the comments section at checkout for 15% to go to SRR! *


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Bump!  We have 2 boys going in for neuters at the end of the month (Rasta and Ragu) and possibly 6 new ratties coming into the rescue. So any and all help is always very greatly appreciated!







Thank you all.


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Bump! Only about a week and half away tell our Fundraiser ends! 15% of all orders go directly to Star's Rat Rescue! We are in great need of food and bedding and we thank you all in advance for your support.

Visit www.krazycandle.com and put "SRR" in the comments section at checkout and 15% goes to the rescue!


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Only 1 more week to help out Star's Rat Rescue!

Thank you all who have donated directly to SRR and ordered with Krazy Candle!







I can't tell you all how much it is needed and how thankful we are for your support! ♥


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Friendly reminder to all our amazing supporters! Our Krazy Candle Fundraiser ends tomorrow! Krazy Candle is donating 15% of all November sales to Star's Rat Rescue! ALL ORDERS need to enter "SRR" in the comments section at checkout for 15% to go to SRR! Krazy Candle sells all natural soy tarts & candles, the tarts start as low as .89 cents! PLEASE SHARE ONLY 2 DAYS LEFT! www.krazycandle.com


----------

